# knox lake



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Is this considered a good carp lake? I have fished there over the years and have seen schools and schools of carp along the shore. 
I would think this would be easy pickings.
ying


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Knox definatley has a lot of carp in it and I have fished it a lot. I think it compares to Buckeye Lake as far as numbers but I have yet to hook into anything really large there. Seems to be a lot of high single to high mid teen fish there, definately a lot of fun. 

I tend to fish down towards the marina, I have fished in the deep water by the dam in the middle of summer and also down in the stump end in spring. I really have not found one area that tends to produce larger fish then another, they all produced fish.

The spillway in the summer looks like it is loaded but I have never fished it. A friend of mine grew up in the area and said the spillway is infested with snapping turtles so you pretty much have to compete with them if you are bottom fishing. 

No matter what Knox is a really good time I go up there a couple times a year. Dough baits work well at night especially under over hanging bushes and trees along the shore. Corn with maple extract seems to be my best producer there though for most seasons. Those carp in that lake are aggressive, I have caught carp in the lip before while trolling deep diving crank baits in 20 feet of water. Channel cats in Knox are also a lot of fun and very tasty, one of may favorite Ice Fishing lakes mainly for those Channels and Gills.


----------

